# CCM problems, where can I get a new connector and pins?



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So my 2004 has been having trouble with locking, hazards staying one, and a few of the other typical CCM problems. You can see in the first picture that the harnesses look good, but the second and third pictures show the trouble. I got the module out and pulled the board, it looks good aside from some very minor corrosion on one of the pins so an eraser should take care of that. However, the large, black harness plug has a bad pin on the blue/red wire, where the pin receiver has basically corroded/disintegrated away; it also looks like the pin's housing has gotten bigger so it probably melted because of the bad connection. I tried to look at wiring diagrams but can't figure out what the blue/red wire is.

Does anyone have a source for a new factory male plug and pins? I plan to de-pin the old one, fix/replace any pin receivers, and rebuild the plug. Also, has anyone ever used sealer or the like to prevent water from getting to the plugs and/or the inside of the module case?


----------

